# Wlan stürzt ab.. weiß nicht mehr weiter



## Molto (6. März 2010)

*Wlan stürzt ab.. weiß nicht mehr weiter*

Liebe Community,

Langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter, seit geraumer Zeit stürzt in regelmäßigen Abständen das Wlan von meiner Frau ab, allerdings nur wenn ich meinen Rechner anmache. Sonst hat sie eine einwandfreie Verbindung.

Problem:
*Wenn ich mein Rechner starte, stürzt regelmäßig Ihre Verbindung ab.
*Sie geht per Wlan online und ich per LAN kabel
*Wenn mein Rechner aus ist funktioniert ihr Wlan wunderbar
*das Wlan stürzt nur bei ihr ab, am Router ist es weiterhin aktiv

Treiber habe ich alle neu aufgesetzt, das sollte daher nicht das Problem sein.

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das relevant ist und zwar sind wir erst umgezogen, der Anbieter ist aber dennoch der gleiche, also die zugangsdaten des Routers auch. Vorher hat es ja auch funktioniert.... .

Zu den Daten:

*meine stehen unten drin.
*sie hat den Laptop HP Pavilion DV7 - 1105eg
*router = speedport W 503V
*Leitung = 16K +

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## mattinator (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wlan stürzt ab.. weiß nicht mehr weiter*

Bricht die WLAN-Verbindung ab oder geht die Internet-Verbindung nicht mehr ? Die TCP/IP-Adressen sind o.k. (keine doppelt vergeben) ? FAQ beim Provider zum Speedport W 503V gecheckt, evtl. gibt es ein Firmware-Upgrade. Vllt. mal im Router den WLAN-Kanal ändern. Prüf mal, ob der Router einen Reset macht, wenn Du Dich mit Deinem Recher verbindest. Hatte mal so einen Effekt mit dem Arcor-DSL WLAN-Modem 200.


----------



## Molto (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wlan stürzt ab.. weiß nicht mehr weiter*

Also die Wlan verbindung bricht im Endeffekt nicht ab, sondern mehr die Inet verbindung geht bei ihr nicht mehr, obwohl das Wlan noch an ist. Firmware upgrade kann ich definitiv ausschliessen, da die aktuellste drauf ist. TCP und IP adresse sind die gleichen, da wir ja zusammen über den router raus gehen. Und ja der Router hatte am Anfang noch ein paar mal neu gebootet ( einfach so ) -> das hat sich aber mitlerweile gegeben!


----------



## mattinator (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wlan stürzt ab.. weiß nicht mehr weiter*



Molto schrieb:


> TCP und IP adresse sind die gleichen, da wir ja zusammen über den router raus gehen.



Doch nicht die gleiche TCP/IP-Adresse auf beiden Rechnern ? Poste mal von beiden Rechnern die Ausgabe von ipconfig /all (Aufruf in Konsole: Start->Ausführen->cmd.exe).


----------



## Molto (12. März 2010)

*AW: Wlan stürzt ab.. weiß nicht mehr weiter*

Okay hat er .... 

Meins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihrs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## mattinator (12. März 2010)

*AW: Wlan stürzt ab.. weiß nicht mehr weiter*

Also TCP/IP sieht soweit o.k. aus. Sieh Dir mal am Rechner Deiner Frau die Kanäle der verfügbaren WLAN-Verbindungen an (außer Eurem Router). Danach suchst Du Dir einen (mgl. freien) Kanal aus, der von allen den größten Abstand hat. Diesen Kanal konfigurierst Du dann über das WEB-Setup des SpeedPort von Deinem Rechner aus. Die LAN-Treiber für Deinen Rechner hast Du ja aktualisiert, auch direkt vom LAN-Chip-Hersteller ?


----------



## Molto (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wlan stürzt ab.. weiß nicht mehr weiter*

Wie mach ich das mit den Kanälen?!


----------



## mattinator (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wlan stürzt ab.. weiß nicht mehr weiter*

Gehst mit dem WEB-Browser auf die Konfigurations-Seite der DSL-Routers, aber besser von Deinem per LAN angeschlossenen Rechner. Irgendwo muss die WLAN-Konfiguration zu finden sein.


----------



## Molto (3. April 2010)

*AW: Wlan stürzt ab.. weiß nicht mehr weiter*

Jo vielen Dank. Nach mehrmaligen probieren, ist die Verbindung jetzt Stabil...!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wlan stürzt ab.. weiß nicht mehr weiter*

eine offene internet verbindung mit lan zugang wo wohnste.mal sehen was auf deinen rechner drauf ist.bzw ich komm mal mitn laptop daher und suage mal gaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnz ruhig mal offen mit dem bearshare neue musik.
mann eine wep verbindung ohne verschlüsselung ihr seit mutig,wpa2 einstellen,wen du keinen uralt router hast,insbesonders speedboards ,die wenn man ein lan anschluss anschliest direct die wlan verbindung kappt.kommt sehr häufig mit alten geräten vor,weil diese von den alten standard ausgehen,wo der provider davon ausging je PC eine i-net verbindung.
Das war noch zu zeiten wo es noch keine flatrates gab.heutige router sollten bei wlan und lan zusammen keine probleme machen und von selbst sich einstellen.


----------



## Molto (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wlan stürzt ab.. weiß nicht mehr weiter*

@byaliar

dein Kommentar ist total unangebracht und unprofessionell.

Wer sagt denn. dass mein Wlan nicht verschlüsselt sei?! Desweiteren ist in diesem Thread nichts zu finden, von irgendwelchen "URALT GERÄTEN"!
Wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, würdest du es feststellen können, dass:

1. Das Problem schon Geschichte ist
2. Es erst seit dem Umzug war und vorher alles tadellos funktioniert hatte

_Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!_


----------

